# ABT tuning eyelids



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

Just a test fit before I get color match painted or wrapped. 

Before:









After:


----------



## 02SilverSport (Jun 2, 2012)

Looks great. Wish I had the HIDs too!


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Aww... now I dont feel special anymore! I got my ABT eyelids a few months ago and had them painted the same week but I bubble wrapped them and packed them up cuz I wasnt gonna put them on til spring since the weather has been crap here lately. It took 3 months to get mine. Did they tell you about the type of glue you gotta have to mount them? VW discontinued it for HAZ-MAT purposes so ABT gave me another brand. However, you should know that supposedly now yours, mine and a set in South Carolina are the only sets in North America from what they claim.


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

They told me about this adhesive:

The Audi/VW adhesive part # 00A 071 785 this is the adhesive set. They can also look up 000 071 785

I was thinking about some double sided tape so I can easily remove but not sure if it will hold. 

It took a about 6 days to receive an they did come all the way from Germany.


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Mine came across the water too. Do you already have that adhesive? The adhesive they gave me is a 2 part 3M that also had to be special ordered but the body shop refused to put them on with that stuff because they were familiar with it. Its the same glue they use in factories to glue truck beds together and once its on there you better make sure its in the right spot because you only have a 5 minute window to get it right. THey claim that you will break the glass tryin' to take them off.


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Whatever you do DONT use double sided tape cause they will stick out too far from the light and they will be too easy to take off and Im sure you know by now that those things are too valuable to rely on only double sided tape.


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

BugzLife said:


> Whatever you do DONT use double sided tape cause they will stick out too far from the light and they will be too easy to take off and Im sure you know by now that those things are too valuable to rely on only double sided tape.


Yeah that's what I'm worried about but I don't want to damage the light if I decide later to take them off. I will have to look around and see what options I have. Thx.


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

Nope I don't have that adhesive either. A google search says its similar to Urethane adhesive and very permanent.


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

I would rather break the light and replace it than for someone to steal them, especially because of their rarity. you gotta have an application tool for this adhesive thats about $40 but the body shop said I could use theirs.


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

The 3M # is 08107 and the body shop or the paint supply store can get it, its only $15 but good insurance.


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

BugzLife said:


> The 3M # is 08107 and the body shop or the paint supply store can get it, its only $15 but good insurance.


Thanks


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

No prob Chief


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Did you guys order direct from Abt or their na supplier? I went on their site (NA supplier but cant remember their name) but only found BMW parts...

Wanted that and the rear diffuser if they'll sell it without the exhaust system


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Chris659 said:


> Did you guys order direct from Abt or their na supplier? I went on their site (NA supplier but cant remember their name) but only found BMW parts...
> 
> Wanted that and the rear diffuser if they'll sell it without the exhaust system


I contacted ABT in Germany by company email, not by website, took forever to hear back. Everything came from ABT, tracking # showed when it was intransit, on the boat, in the air etc. I couldnt even read the packing slip when they arrived. ATL said he got his in 6 days but it took almost 3 months to even get mine on the boat. They also sent me a USD price list of all of their products. Im still debating on the front spoiler. The wheels are INSANE expensive!


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

You can contact the North American dealer directly, His name is Justin. 

Justin Gill Motorsports
67 Gale Road
NH 03237 Gilmanton
United States
www.justingillmotorsports.com www.audituningusa.com 
Justin Gill
Phone: office: +1-603-267-6580 // mobile: +1-603-581-4986
Fax:
gillmotorsports76(at)gmail.com

He will place your order and answer any questions you have. 

I'm looking at the front lip too but its expensive, same as everything else


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Not my style. Reminds me if the eyelashes people put on their headlights.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

stainlineho said:


> Not my style. Reminds me if the eyelashes people put on their headlights.


This

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

My old, generational chauvinism, starts to show. We have a '13 so it has the "pretty leds", my wife loves them, I don't. I like LED's but not the arrangement but it is what it is.

I am attracted by a woman's eyes, and to me the LED's are feminine, and to add something else that is "Attractive" to the lights makes it a little more feminine.

This is just an old timers opinion. The rest of the car has a more masculine look, feel, nice. The lights not so much. 

But different strokes, i think that this is a much more rare mod, due to either taste of most owners and/or the rarity of the lids, but if you are looking for something that definitely most other beetle owners don't have than this will probably set your car apart and personalize etc.


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Carbon Steel said:


> My old, generational chauvinism, starts to show. We have a '13 so it has the "pretty leds", my wife loves them, I don't. I like LED's but not the arrangement but it is what it is.
> 
> I am attracted by a woman's eyes, and to me the LED's are feminine, and to add something else that is "Attractive" to the lights makes it a little more feminine.
> 
> ...




Untitled by vwbugzlife, on Flickr

This coming from a guy that has lived and breathe VW's all his life... 
Y'all seriously think that looks feminine?


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

BugzLife said:


> Untitled by vwbugzlife, on Flickr
> 
> This coming from a guy that has lived and breathe VW's all his life...
> Y'all seriously think that looks feminine?



Granted, you wont catch me with a set of "lashes" or "lids" on one of my old ones...but I think these are pretty kool on that body style.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

BugzLife said:


> This coming from a guy that has lived and breathe VW's all his life...
> Y'all seriously think that looks feminine?


I also have owned VW's all my driving life, and yes I think the eyelids look feminine, but hey if you like it bro don't sweat what others think. If you like it, you should rock it like a boss! lol Plenty of **** I've done to my cars in the past that people didn't like, but you do what you like.

On another note, I do like that front lip on there though!


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

BugzLife said:


> Untitled by vwbugzlife, on Flickr
> 
> This coming from a guy that has lived and breathe VW's all his life...
> Y'all seriously think that looks feminine?


Completely


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

I don't think it looks feminine. But I don't like it either. To me, it looks angry. While I like the new bug looking a little more masculine, sporty, and aggressive - I don't want angry. I prefer sporty and playful. To each his own, though.

GTarr


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

That is a nice looking ride. I'd like to see some other pics of it. Wheels, stance, are your windows tinted?

The lip is nice and are the side markers painted/smoked etc.?

Clean shiny black cars are hard to beat, like Harley's that are black with a lot of chrome.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

That's a euro version so there are so no side markers on the front bumper

That's abt's car thats on their site

They make really nice stuff but seems expensive. Only one importer so it's harder to get "deals" on stuff like that

Love the rear diffuser and like the front spoiler but after seeing it up close in a few pics and at different angles I'm still on the fence about it. Don't want to scrape going in and out of driveways and looks like it hangs low

I don't think the lids make it look feminine (like the OE HIDs do IMO) but as stated above, angry. gives it some attitude

Don't mind the $150 cost (plus shipping and paint) but don't care for how they mount. Don't want to destroy my OE light by too strong of an adhesive and don't want them stolen or flying off at high speed due to too weak of an adhesive... I was wondering if it would turn out ok in vinyl?

I've done the BMW eyelids on 5 series that turned out really nice but not sure how these would look


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah just to clear that up, thats not my car. I was thinkin about the front spoiler since I dont plan on slammin mine anyways. Just a nice slight drop will be all I need. But yeah, ABT is PROUD of their stuff!


----------



## bug2you (Jan 7, 2013)

Where to buy? I get it.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

bug2you said:


> Where to buy? I get it.


I think you have to order them from APT in Germany.

http://www.abt-configurator.com/configurator.aspx?ma=vw&mo=beetle&ty=Limousine&tzu=5C0&langid=en


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Why don't you just put some eye lashes on it and be done with it, I did for the 4th and got a ton of laughs. we made them out of black paper and black duct tape


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Carbon Steel said:


> That is a nice looking ride. I'd like to see some other pics of it. Wheels, stance, are your windows tinted?
> 
> The lip is nice and are the side markers painted/smoked etc.?
> 
> Clean shiny black cars are hard to beat, like Harley's that are black with a lot of chrome.


now that is sexy.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Babie said:


> Why don't you just put some eye lashes on it and be done with it, I did for the 4th and got a ton of laughs. we made them out of black paper and black duct tape


I guess if you are a girl that might be kinda cute but I don't think a guy would be found dead with a pair of eyelashes on his beetle. Now the Eyelids on the other hand have an Evil Look to them so that is a totally different story. Still not for me but I can see the attraction.


----------

